# Post your FOH pictures



## The_Guest

<a href="http://www.controlbooth.com/users/The_Guest/3.JPG" target="_blank">


RHS Variety Show - click on image to open in full size</a>
<a href="http://www.controlbooth.com/users/The_Guest/DSC03392.JPG" target="_blank">

Fiddler On The Roof (SMT) - click on image to open in full size</a>
<a href="http://www.controlbooth.com/users/The_Guest/DSC04020.JPG" target="_blank">


----------



## Peter

Nice! Realy nice headphones in the third picture... (I am wearing the same ones right now!) 

Ya got to love dropping wires out the window! We do the same thing for big shows! 

Are all those pictures from the same venue?


----------



## The_Guest

No they're actually all from different venues. These were probably the my best FOH pics. I tried not to post post to many from the same venue because the gear for the most part doesn't change. The house system at my main facility (1st pic, it's normally setup in a booth minus all that extra gear) is simlar to a neighboring facility (2nd pic). I thought I'd post the best of the best. Do you have any nice shots Peter?


----------



## Eboy87

Here's our FOH at school, and my personal rig. Crappy pics, but I'm gonna get better ones in a few weeks. Click for larger versions



The board for a variety show 



Anything Goes



Our old sound guy in Dead Man Walking



Me during the variety show



My personal rig at home


----------



## avkid

What is the desk in the first pic?


----------



## Scooter

right now my sound and light boards are packed away to make way for a hog iPC and 36 moving lights for a dance show(outside group) i'll have some pics of our booth setup (mackie 32*8 and ETC express 48/96) once the dance show is done.

here is a pic standing in the house and looking at the booth and one of the dance LD and the hog in the the booth. (sorry for crappy pics. i took them on my cell phone.)

<a href="http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a259/WelderGuy24/School/Booth.jpg" target="_blank">

click on image to open in full size</a>
<a href="http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a259/WelderGuy24/School/TomAtHog.jpg" target="_blank">

click on image to open in full size</a>

don;t know if these pics will work


----------



## avkid

Nice place you have there!


----------



## Peter

My school has issues about pictures of the school being posted on the interent for security's sake. But, this pic might as well be anywhere and it's mostly my equipment (except the desk it's all mine, not that there is 
much in the pic).

<a href="http://www.GrowInGrace.com/drop/cb/IM000313.JPG" target="_blank">

click on image to open in HUGE size</a>

That is more or less all we have for sound equipment, and yes, that is my laptop and firepod. We have a DriveRack in the booth that processes the main and delays the delays but that's about it. For this setup I was running the Mains out the main, and a Bus out to annother old mixer/amp combo hidden off the side of the stage powering extra speakers. I was also running an aux mix for the monitors and an aux mix (basicly an insert) to my Firepod for recording. Fun show... did alot of stuff with very limited equipment! (yes, everything is facing the wrong way b/c we dont have enough cable to move the mixer anywhere but 3/4ths of the way out the window)


----------



## Peter

Ian, that's a nice little rig you have at home. What do you use it for mostly? 


Scooter... wow, what a fancy looking back of the auditorium! And is there enough monitors in that second pic! (It almost looks my room with my four computer screens!)


----------



## Eboy87

Thanks for the compliment Peter. I use it mainly for Church. I run sound (and play guitar) for our teen mass. It could also be found at a few other events involving church or church music. I also use it to record a few bands around school. My desktop is to the right of all that, I just use the CD out and into my computer and edit in Sony Soundforge or ACID. 

I'm hoping to expand (new amp, mixer, monitors) to have a really sweet little rig going, though I can already rattle the windows at home

What mixer is that in your rig? I know I've seen them before but can't put my finger on it (don't you hate when that happens?). Also, who makes the firepod? I'm looking to expand my recording capabilities, I was contemplating the new ONYX series from Mackie, but, I'd like to know more about this Firepod.


----------



## Scooter

It really is a nice looking theatre. as for those monitors, the two small ones are the touchscreens for the hog, the big one on the right is a external touch screen for the hog and the small one on the right is the LD's laptop.

Here is more info on the iPC

now keep in mind that this stuff is all rental. not ours. it's for a big dance recitle that is just useing our auditorium. (which also means that i get to play around with 12 colour commands, 6 colour merges, 4 technobeams, 2 studio spot 575, 3 studiocolurs, 3 X.Spot Xtreme's, and a huge fiber drape with 6 colur FX's. last year they ran a WholeHog II that i sat down and taught myself how to run and this year it's a WholeHog iPC running hog III software that i've taght myself too.)


----------



## Peter

It's a Eurorack MX 3242X it works, but when you get down to it it's not a very good board. It doesnt sound particulary good (I, on occasion, have used the preamps in my Firepod instead of the preamps in it!) and tries to be alot more then it is. I have yet to find a use for it's B-Mix function.... I have alot more flexabilty using a bus or aux group and think that the b-mix is there just so they can say it is a bigger board! Also, there is an issue where the line inputs do not listen to the gain knob, and if the gain is turned up at all for them the volume suddenly fluctuates between really soft and really loud. (the sound guys who are re-installing parts of our system think this is how the tweeters were blown in our main cluster) 

I really cant say I recommend that board! 

On the otherhand, I can REALLY recommend the Firepod! It is made by Presonus and I LOVE it. I think there are some other posts about it arround the site, otherwise there is a thread arround here about when I was looking at buying digitial recording equipment. If you want to resurect that thread I'll be glad to answer questions or describe it now (and not let this thread get way off topic) 


External touch screen? that's cool. is that something that comes with the Hog or something that you bought after market? I need one of those for my laptop!


----------



## koncept

touch screens can be bought from computer stores. i would say tigerdirect.com they have a 15 n a 17 inch version


----------



## Peter

Hmmm ya.... there are a few on tigerdirect.com ranging from about $300 to $1200 Maybe I'll start saving my pennies!


----------



## Scooter

the external touch screen is the LD's. He's got two of them that he uses on his Hog III. i'm not sure on brands or sizes but i'll check today


----------



## Eboy87

I thought it was a Behringer. I have the Mackie DFX, and while it's small, I love it. I hate Behringer, except for my EQ (the silver one), it's made by them, and it sounds really good, shows wich freq. feedsback too, very useful. 

I'll search around the sight for that other thread, that firepod has my interest. We get Tablets next year for school, I smell a good thing about to happen for my recording buisness!


----------



## Peter

The whole (rather long) thread is here (to save you some searching) 

If you think it is too long and random of a thread to continue, go ahead and start a new thread, I'll see it which ever way you choose (got to love the "posts since last visit" feature!) 


Nope, it's not a Beherenger, or a Mackie or any other brand I had even heard of before we got it!


----------



## Eboy87

Well, my friend has a 24 channel Eurorack, and it's a Behringer, plus, to me it looks like one of their products, and, from what you describe, it sounds like one of theirs.

http://www.behringer.com/MX3242X/index.cfm?lang=ENG

Found the website, please don't throw your maglight at me for that link

Now htat I've seen a pic fo the firepod, I know what it is now. I have an ad for it (and a few other things like it) in a MIX magazine right in front of me.


----------



## Peter

Hmm would you look at that! lol ok, :: feels dumb and crawls in to a corner:: I dono, it deff. says Eurorack all over it and that is deff. the predominant markings all over the packaging and manual! 

Anyways, I guess it just goes to show my unbiased (by brand anway) oppion that it isnt a very good mixer! 

There is an (artistically) faded image of the firepod on my recording page:  here  but there are more pics of it on presonus's webpage too


----------



## jonhirsh

Hey i have no pics of my FOH but ill list what we have 

1 PWR Amp
2 Yorkvile speakers
1 dule cd deck
1 makie 24ch SR
1 pro tols digi02 mixer verson for playback/ recording Rented from me
1 G4 Rented from me
2 flat screen monitors rented from me



and my own personal gear

1 36ch makie SR
1 Effects rack and all that jazz
1 pwr amp 
4 powerd monitors
2 yorkvile elite speakers
2 yorkvile subs
tones of cable
tones of mics condesors and all 

Plus the prottols and computer gear listed above

next purchase is a hog ipc


JH


----------



## Fusiondude

No pics, but I have two systems that I use.

Auditorium:
- Mackie VLZ-1604
- 2 Electrovoice MR3000 recievers w/ 1 handheld and 3 lapels
- Marantz PMD-350 CD/Tape combo
- BiAmp system processor
- QSC CX502 to EVI
- QSC 1400 to monitors
- 1 ElectroVoice EVI-15
- 2 ElectroVoice Eliminator monitors

Portable (belongs to the choral department)
- Mackie VLZ-1604
- DoD Dual 31 Band EQ
- Marantz CDR/CD recorder
- 2 Shure ULXS w/ Beta 58 handhelds
- 4 JBL Pro Eon-15
- 3 JBL Pro Eon-10
- Whirlwind Medusa snake
- 6 Shure SM81
- 4 Shure Beta 58
- 2 Shure SM58

(For dance recitals, I use two Peavey SP 7G with a GPS 3500 amp)
There are plans by me for the choral dept.'s portable system to undergo a drastic overhaul so the results should be quite impressive.


----------



## TBNAudioEngineer

PETER....



I use the Mix-B of our 32.8 for our effects send, and return on ch32. offers tons of options, like montoring mixes dry/wet


----------



## Inaki2

thats a Hog iPC, it's basically a Hog 3PC and HogPC in one packet. It comes with 2 touchscreens and you can add a 3rd one as from a couple weeks ago.
Here's my FOH:


click for larger view


----------



## Inaki2

BTW, The_Guest, I like the little sign ont he ML5000..."You Can't Polish A Turd" so true


----------



## JahJahwarrior

A couple pics:




You can see our entire booth...it's hard to though. Upper left hand corner you can make out the other edge. It's about 4x8....a huge rolling thingy. Kind of dark, but you can see the Mackie 1604 VLZ pro that is our soundboard, and the NSI 7008 that's our lightboard. The altoid box is what I carry around adaptors in. 

[img=http://img237.imageshack.us/img237/7379/dscf10697ti.th.jpg]

And this is actually from the stage....in the foreground you can see how we reach our lights....we don't have a lift or a long enough ladder at my school. (btw, this is school FOH and stuff, not my youth groups;, I don't have any pics if that FOH) and in the back you can see our booth....and the dude on the "lift" is not really a techie at all, he's just a friend who was there when I was taking a pic so he hopped up there. 




And here is our FOH.....from the booth, looking at the stage. That's from our talent show, i know it's a crappy pic, I didn't take it. (of course, if I had, it'd probably be worse...) I did everything for that production....I loaded in and our all the sound stuff, did set design and construction (wasn't much to construct), wrote the script for it (we make our talent shows into a type of mini-drama/skit sort of thing) and all that....if you remember my questions about buying signs...that glowing sign is what I ended up bulding. And it' says "grady's" but the R died...

and I know this thread is old, but I decided to add to it when someone else pulled it up.


----------



## The_Guest

Is it me or do I spy masking tape on your mackie? That's a no-no. It leaves residue and not only decreases the value of your gear by stripping it's paint, but makes it harder for other tapes to adhere to. Do yourself a favor and order a roll of console/label tape, you won't regret it. Or stop by your local art supplies store and pick up a roll or artisian masking/label tape. If you ever find yourself in a situation without label tape, light colored spike tape will work or cover the surface with gaff tape then tape over it with masking tape.


----------



## Foxinabox10

Just go to Home Depot for console tape. It's right near the blue painting tape and is called Low Residue Easy Removal Masking Tape or something like that. Same brand as the blue tape too.


----------



## JahJahwarrior

ok, the tape was on there for something like one day. 

I've never had a problem with the masking tape I've used--never had console tape, but I'm hoping to get a roll, along with some white gaff, soon. I've used maskign tape all my techie life for board marking, and maybe I just happened to be picking up some low residue stuff, because it doesn't stick on extremely well, has never left residue on the board or anything.....hey, guess I'm lucky  

so yeah I'm gonna get console tape


----------



## koncept

You guys would hate me if I tell you this.....
The theater I do work at, has always used masking take on all 3 boards we have, as well as the light board....

I would love to have board tape....


----------



## Foxinabox10

It's only $3-4 and it saves your board and makes it look so much better. Masking tape doesn't do very much damage for only a day or two, but once you get towards a week it gets really stick and you end up having to rub off all of the residue when you finally do take it off and hope that the paint didn't chip already.


----------



## koncept

try 4 week shows with 10 pcs on top of each other. when the show is over take the top one off, you have a clean one and just start on the next show. so you could be looking close to about a half yr before the tape gets changed.....


----------



## The_Guest

Or just order real tape


----------



## propmonkey

why do i always see altiods by consols? in a lot fo pictures ive looked at theres always a box of them adn the sm for the theatre im working at always has them in the booth.


----------



## Eboy87

@Inaki2

I love that DiGiCo, I wonder if my parents would give me that for my birthday :wink:


----------



## JahJahwarrior

maybe what I use is that painters stuff or something....I've never had any residue problems with the tape I use. On cables and stuff (yes, I've had people mark cables with masking tape....GRRR) yeah, but as long as the tape isn't like moved around over the surface, the adhesive doesn't seem to seperate fromthe tape for me. Sometimes maybe I have a little bit of trouble in some spots, but it really doesn't leave any sticky crap. Heh, guess I'm lucky  I've started making sure people NEVER use duct tape on cables--we have gaff and glow now, console tape shouldn't be a huge deal for the school to buy now.


----------



## Foxinabox10

Console tape is only $4-5 so it shouldn't be a problem to get. You might also have more trouble during the summer with the stick depending on the humidity. If your school is really dry, you won't have much problem, but if it gets humid, say, they turn off the A.C. over the summer, it will create problems.


----------



## blsmn

http://www2.medford.k12.wi.us:8400/~wirzri/av/photos.htm


----------



## The_Guest

blsmn,

Is that a KT DN360 EQ in the first pic?


----------



## Fusiondude

Looks like it. Managed to find this: http://www2.medford.k12.wi.us:8400/~wirzri/av/audiogear.htm


----------



## blsmn

The_Guest said:


> blsmn,
> 
> Is that a KT DN360 EQ in the first pic?



Good eye  It is a DN360 - it was a little different kind of beast to get a handle on after working mostly with Rane gear for awhile prior to purchasing it, but I think it really is a lot warmer (there's that nasty little subjective word again) than what I had been used to. I am getting in a DN370 within the next couple weeks to demo - it looks real interesting, especially the sweepable notch filters on each channel. Looking forward to trying it out...


----------



## gremlin1287

Wireless Racks


View From Onstage


View from Booth


Spot Position


Sound Rack


Sound Booth


Sound Booth


QSC Amps


Me At FOH setup during some very scarce down time


Light Booth


Light Board


Booth and sound equipment


----------



## The_Guest

blsmn said:


> The_Guest said:
> 
> 
> 
> blsmn,
> 
> Is that a KT DN360 EQ in the first pic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good eye  It is a DN360 - it was a little different kind of beast to get a handle on after working mostly with Rane gear for awhile prior to purchasing it, but I think it really is a lot warmer (there's that nasty little subjective word again) than what I had been used to. I am getting in a DN370 within the next couple weeks to demo - it looks real interesting, especially the sweepable notch filters on each channel. Looking forward to trying it out...
Click to expand...


Yeah, sorry I had to know. I'm impressed, it's rare to see klark gear in a high school. I'm a big fan of KT processing, the DN360 is very warm and it's well built. I like the sturdiness of the faders, buttons, and knobs. While it's very surgical and precise, it still sounds musical and naturally. But, you're right these are differently a difference beast in handling. Particularly if you're used to the surgical style similar to rane. I myself started on dbx gear, and I was shocked at how response the klarks were. I tended to overcut and overboost when ringing out with my first few times on the KT. The DN360 is a fine peice of gear. BTW, when you get a change, tell me about your demo with the DN370.


----------



## soundlight

gremlin1287, is that a lehigh dimming millenium light board? i know that this is the sound forum, but i just had to ask about that one...


----------



## icebook1

I'm new here... thought I'd take a sec to post pics of our FOH setup and booth...



Looking up at the booth from the auditorium.


Our light board. It's some form of an ETC Express. I think it's a 24/48. Not too sure, I'm a sound tech.


Our affectionately named "Uni." It controls the lights when the board's off. Sort of slow response from when you touch the screen to when it works, though.


Our computer. Brand new as of a few months ago, it's an iMac G5. 2 GHz, with 512 MB RAM and a 160 GB hard drive. We upgraded from a Blue & White G3 (that had a G4 in it). This is the first computer that Drama has purchased. The ones before it have been brought in by techies for their use.


Sound board! It's a um, Spirit Live something or other. This is bad... I don't know model names, yet I'm experienced with tech. Ergh. 24 XLR channels, two stereo inputs (1/4"), 4 Group outs, and 6 Aux outs.


The rack of sound gear. Let's see... power distros, Telex wireless crap (and I mean crap), Personal PA system (also crap). Denon CD player and tape deck (not too bad), compressors/limiters, etc. It all works, can't complain.


Bottom half of the rack. Amps, and lots of 'em. All Crown.


We have two of these JBL monitor speakers in the booth.


Yep, we've decorated the rack. Gotta love it.

So there's our setup... enjoy![/img]


----------



## kingfisher1

Express 72/144?


----------



## Foxinabox10

Looks to me like an ETC Express 48/96. Since your just the sound tech, want to snag that and mail it to me??


----------



## LX-88

YAY! Apple Power! Gotta Love the Apple gear!


icebook1 said:


> Our computer. Brand new as of a few months ago, it's an iMac G5. 2 GHz, with 512 MB RAM and a 160 GB hard drive. We upgraded from a Blue & White G3 (that had a G4 in it). This is the first computer that Drama has purchased. The ones before it have been brought in by techies for their use.[/img]



[edited by mbenonis to be dial-up friendly]


----------



## icebook1

Oops... my bad. There's definitely at least 112ish channels on the board. Duh.


----------



## soundlight

It is an Express 48/96. 48 2-scene or 96 one-scene, with 24 submasters (that little extra row down to the left). The sound board is a Soundcraft Spirit Live 4^2 (4-squared) 24 ch board. I can tell too much from pics.

I know too much about lights AND sound. a.k.a. I spend too much time on here and on manufacturer's websites.

Those are nice monitor speakers!!


----------



## icebook1

soundlight said:


> It is an Express 48/96. 48 2-scene or 96 one-scene, with 24 submasters (that little extra row down to the left). The sound board is a Soundcraft Spirit Live 4^2 (4-squared) 24 ch board. I can tell too much from pics.
> 
> I know too much about lights AND sound. a.k.a. I spend too much time on here and on manufacturer's websites.
> 
> Those are nice monitor speakers!!


Thanks soundlight. I almost posted the sound board's model name, but fear of getting it wrong kept me from typing it. Thank you for clarifying about the light board. I do know how to run the board (fairly well, too), but I never really paid much attention to its model number.

And yes, the monitor speakers are really nice. They sound great with just about anything.


----------



## soundlight

I just cleaned up my booth this week, so I'll probably take some pics as soon as we get our new (to us at least, it's already about 6 or 7 years old) Colortran Encore console installed. Good stuff. I'm hoping to get monitors in our booth this year, even though it is a "glassless" booth, open to the house. This is lousy since you have to talk really quietly on the radios. And the radios are lousy junk anyway, so you have to talk loud enough, so we really need glass.


----------



## ricc0luke

here... he's the joke of the HS auditorium...

the captions are probably wrong... but the pics are there... built in 1936... 

www.shsauditorium.blogspot.com

the pictures don't do it justice... like the downstairs portion... we believe there was originaly a trap in the stage and such things... i don't have pic's of the blue prints though...


----------



## AVGuyAndy

Well, since I just got a new toy, and I'm happy, I'd figure I would post my FOH, and when I say "my FOH," I own it 


Mixers and Racks.


RAMSA WR 4416. I got this for pretty good deal today, and it works great. And I'm loving the long faders.


Processing Gear


----------



## Eboy87

Hey, we have the 24 channel version of that Ramsa board at school. It's given us plenty of headaches in the 4 years I've been there. 

I also got some new equipment for my gear. Here's some new pics (click for larger pics



My Onyx 1620, and DFX-12



My rack and iMac. The mac crapped out on me, so it doesn't work anymore. Also one of my guitars and their efx



And a close up of my rack. Notice both channels on the compressor working, while the EQ only has one channel working. I'm never buying Behringer again. I a DBX Driverack on the way to replace it.



Finnally, one of my speakers. Nice JBL's. SR4722's I believe.


----------



## herr_highbrau

*My Rental FOH*

Well, I don't have any pics of my FOH, because I keep changing it! Anyway, I'm hoping to get something put on the company website or something (I work for Warehouse Sound, a big budget supplier, lol), I'll notify you if I do.

Rite, for a small gig, I'll be using at FOH

1x 2l Bottle - Barr Irn Bru :wink: 

1x Midas Venice 240

1x XTA GQ 600 Dual Channel Graphic EQ
2x XTA C2 Digital Dual Compressor 
2x BSS DPR502 Dual Gate
2x Yamaha SPX990 Effects Unit
(All that's in my 'Special FOH Rack with Litelite Racklight  '
1x Laptop running 'Rope C' to control the D12s
1x Single Sony CD Player (That I've owned since I was 12  )

Sometimes Radio mics, we use Shure U4 Recievers. Depending on the range I'll have those at FOH

4x D&B C7 Subs
2x D&B C7 Tops
3x D&B D12 Amps

I don't often do lights, except at school where I've got a Zero88 Sirius 24 lurking about. That lives up at FOH with dimmer city and whatever other stuff I've got floating about!

Do you chaps tend to leave your mixers, lighting desks etc in their flightcases? I've noticed the 'Lighting Teacher :roll: ' doesn't.

Thanks! Jonathan


----------



## AVGuyAndy

What problems have you had with the ramsa? I've used the same board I have in a studio, and I've loved it. 

BTW, check ebay for the dbx 231, I bought one a few weeks ago for $130 used/new, which is the same price as the equivelant behringer. I'll probably use my behringer EQs for light-duty monitor applications.


----------



## Eboy87

some of our channels have crapped out on us, the EQ doesn't work very well, and whoever installed it did a bad job. Now that I really look at it, it seems more like our whole system is at fault.


----------



## AVGuyAndy

Hm, I figure if a few channels crap out, that will prevent me from buying a new snake.  I only have a 12 channel snake currently.


----------



## Eboy87

I thought about the 231, but i want the ability to bi-amp the speakers down the road, which the driverack will let me do, plus the driverack can also auto EQ the room, giving me a good starting point.


----------



## gremlin1287

soundlight said:


> gremlin1287, is that a lehigh dimming millenium light board? i know that this is the sound forum, but i just had to ask about that one...



going way back here...

Yep thats a lehigh millenium...I will keep my opinions to myself for another six months, then after I graduate I will divulge my opinion on that piece of equipment.


----------



## Scooter

here are some pics my brother took. none of booth yet but i'll try for some later.


<a href="http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a259/WelderGuy24/School/PICT0085.jpg" target="_blank">


Click on image for larger view</a>

<a href="http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a259/WelderGuy24/School/PICT0001_1.jpg" target="_blank">

Click on image for larger view</a>

<a href="http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a259/WelderGuy24/School/PICT0086.jpg" target="_blank">

Click on image for larger view</a>

<a href="http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a259/WelderGuy24/School/PICT0021.jpg" target="_blank">

Click on image for larger view</a>

<a href="http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a259/WelderGuy24/School/PICT0019.jpg" target="_blank">

Click on image for larger view</a>

<a href="http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a259/WelderGuy24/School/PICT0075.jpg" target="_blank">

Click on image for larger view</a>

<a href="http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a259/WelderGuy24/School/PICT0074.jpg" target="_blank">

Click on image for larger view</a>


----------



## Eboy87

That's a really nice space you have. By the way, I like the couch infront of the pinrail (at least, I think it's a couch). Look forward to seeing pics of the booths.

So I got my Drive Rack today, and man am I happy. Almost as good as christmas.


----------



## soundman1024

I have a few from our youth room's FOH that I took last Wednesday. Heres the FOH Rack.
<a href="http://www.controlbooth.com/users/soundman1024/IM000211.jpg" target="_blank">

Click on image for larger view</a>

And the FOH rack and the stage as well. In this picture one can see the lead singer with a guitar about in the middle just a bit to the right, as well as the audio rack.

<a href="http://www.controlbooth.com/users/soundman1024/IM000213.jpg" target="_blank">

Click on image for larger view</a>

Sorry, I had to. If anyone is curious I did that on my camera with a shutter that was open for about a half-second, no Photoshop work or anything. Thats how the picture was captured through the lense, just scaled down in size. Last Wednesday was play with long shutter times week for me. I also took a picture in the lobby and someone was there during the flash but walked out and one can see through their body kind of, its pretty cool. If I remember I'll take a real picture of the audio area this week.


----------



## Eboy87

Uhh, I don't want to sound rude, but, your pictures are way to blurry to make out anything in them.


----------



## kingfisher1

Ahh, artist are so misunderstood these days *wink*


----------



## soundman1024

I understand its blurry, that was how the picture was taken on purpose. Personally I think its cool. The goal of those pictures was to make the rack look cool, not to make it possible to show the gear. A good eye could probably tell there is a power conditioner in there (the red, yellow, and green lights that go together) and some gates (the red lights that go together). Now that I'm on my computer again I looked back through my photo archive and found that I have a few pictures that have some clarity. The console is a Sound Craft Series TWO (32ch 8sub 2 matrix, automated mutes) and there are 4 gate channels, 6 compression channels (only 2 hooked up, need power run to the other one) a 2 channel (30 or 31) band EQ, an effects prosessor in dual-mono for delay and verb, 3 wireless channels (2 Shure UHF and 1Audio Technica 5000 Series) as well as an in ear monitor transmitter. I think thats all of it. Ohh, below the table the board is on is the board PSU, another power distributor, a CD recorder and a 5 disc changer. As for pictures with clarity, these are better, not perfectly clear though.

(There are 2 AT 5000s in this one and no EQ, it was in November)

<a href="http://www.controlbooth.com/users/soundman1024/IM000027.jpg" target="_blank">

Click on image for larger view</a>


<a href="http://www.controlbooth.com/users/soundman1024/IM000290.jpg" target="_blank">

Click on image for larger view</a>


----------



## Eboy87

ahh, pardon my ignorence, from that point of view, they are cool


----------



## Inaki2

The series 2 os a really nice console. That BSS EQ sounds really good too. Although I'm less prone to graphic EQs at FOH.

I have to give you credit for running the faders at nominal level....good techinque and rarely seen at a HS! I know I didn't do it back then!


----------



## soundman1024

Thanks for the compliment Inaki2. That isn't a tip I picked up on my own. The church I got to has a full time Full Sail Recording graduate that goes to it. I have learned a lot form him, but of course I've picked up some on my own. Not everything can be taught. And the EQ is actually made by Ashley not BSS. I did a little reasearch and I think it is http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/GQX3102/ that guy. Its used for the wedges on stage, there is a DriveRack under the console for FOH. And as far as the console, its pretty good. I would appreciate some bandwidth controls on the EQ, as well as sweeping lows and highs, but it is quite possible to get pretty good sound out of it assuming the input is managable. Anyway I appreciate the compliment.


----------



## Mayhem

I am going to post this as an announcement for the general posting of images, but thought that this also be a good place to post it.

Some of you may notice that I have edited your posts to reduce the size of the images that have been posted and make them link to the full size image.

I have done this because if the image is larger than the width of the screen – people have to scroll horizontally to read the text (anywhere on that page).

It is fairly simple to do this when you post the images, using basic HTML. Here is how:

<a href="THE LOCATION OF YOUR IMAGE" target="_blank"><img src=" THE LOCATION OF YOUR IMAGE " width="400" /><br />Click on image for larger view</a>

All you have to do is cut and paste this and then add the location of your image. 

For those of you that want to know the gritty details:

<a href> </ >tag tells the browser that the content of that tag is a hyper link - the target variable tells the browser to open the link in a new window. Note that this tag has a closing element </a> that needs to be entered. This is because a hyper link needs to be defined. Therefore, only what is entered between <a href> and </ > will act as the hyper link

<img src /> tells the browser to display an image and sets the width to “400”. Therefore, any image that you display will set to 400 pixels wide. 

<br /> tells the browser to enter a break (single carriage return) so that the text is displayed under the image and not beside it. You can enter any text there if you like. I wrote this as a simple generic example.

Both the image source and break tag do not have a second closing element, as they a self defined command. However, XHTML adds the closing “/” before the last French bracket (>)

Hope this helps.


----------



## Inaki2

Soundman...Full Sail huh? LOL, I went there. Its fun.

Yes you are right it is an Ashley...my mind did a boo boo, we had those in the last company I worked for doing sound.


----------



## bwayhawk2002

Hey dudes...you all got some really cool venues. I'm just starting off as a newbie to the whole sound gig, so I could sure use about as much help and hints on stuff as I can get on just about everything.

Catch ya later dudes.


----------



## soundman1024

bwayhawk2002 I would say on of the best things you can do is use what you have the very best you can. Make the people with the power of the purse know that you will make good decision's with their money. If you can make things sound better than they ever have, then you can say I could make it sound tremendously better with say a new console, or some gates, or speakers it suddenly has become tremendously easier to win them over. As far as giving you tips, the best way to learn is to enguage and ask questions. There are different techniques one should used based on the circumstance. Do you do sound for a school, church, community theatre, somewhere else? That can change things quite a bit. If you hang around here I'm very sure you'll learn something you will put to use at some point.


----------



## Eboy87

Somehow I got pulled in to do sound for my old grade school's musical, The Music Man. At least I have some good gear

FOH:
Allen & Heath GL2200 40 channel board
Shure SLX wireless lavs
My DriveRack PA
My Behringer EQ

Mains are my JBL Sr4722's

Amp is a QSC Powerlight


----------



## Peter

Hey all. As you may have (or most likely not) noticed, I have not been around very much at all the past 8 months or so. I have been SUPER busy at college (WPI) with classes and of course tech stuff. WPI has an AMAZING technical production club (Lens and Lights aka: LnL) We do basicly all of the campus's big events. Working there has been a HUGE step up from my high school and been tons of fun. I could go on and on about the club and everything we've done this year, but that'll have to be the subject of another post, but for now pictures of our FOH!

You can see the pictures here: www.RoboPeter.com/lnl.html Enjoy!


----------



## MHSTech

All of my random pics from around my venue can be found at http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3159 Post #15


----------



## dvsDave

icebook1 said:


> I'm new here... thought I'd take a sec to post pics of our FOH setup and booth...
> 
> 
> Our light board. It's some form of an ETC Express. I think it's a 24/48. Not too sure, I'm a sound tech.
> 
> 
> Our affectionately named "Uni." It controls the lights when the board's off. Sort of slow response from when you touch the screen to when it works, though.
> 
> A Unicom system. A pre-programmed touchscreen that could activate user-programmable lighting scenes. It also could disable the hardwired house light switchs that are installed in the walls near the exits of the auditorium -dvsDave
> 
> Our computer. Brand new as of a few months ago, it's an iMac G5. 2 GHz, with 512 MB RAM and a 160 GB hard drive. We upgraded from a Blue & White G3 (that had a G4 in it). This is the first computer that Drama has purchased. The ones before it have been brought in by techies for their use.
> 
> We had to bring in everything! (I also installed a switch to turn off the school intercom in the booth... a much needed feature) -dvsDave
> 
> 
> Sound board! It's a um, Spirit Live something or other. This is bad... I don't know model names, yet I'm experienced with tech. Ergh. 24 XLR channels, two stereo inputs (1/4"), 4 Group outs, and 6 Aux outs.
> 
> 
> The rack of sound gear. Let's see... power distros, Telex wireless crap (and I mean crap), Personal PA system (also crap). Denon CD player and tape deck (not too bad), compressors/limiters, etc. It all works, can't complain.
> 
> 
> So there's our setup... enjoy!


For those of you who are interested, this is the high school I graudated from. The whole rig (except for the Mac) was spec'ed and installed by barbizon way back in 2000. Since those photo's have been taken however, mbenonis (also a grad of that school) had gotten the school to purchase new Shure wireless rigs.


----------



## mbenonis

dvsDave said:


> A Unicom system. A pre-programmed touchscreen that could activate user-programmable lighting scenes. It also could disable the hardwired house light switchs that are installed in the walls near the exits of the auditorium -dvsDave


It's an ETC Unison system, not a Unicom - I just wanted to clarify this point.


----------



## soundman1024

I got a little bored around the board not too long ago and I tried to take some more artistic interesting pictures. Most of these empoly the use of a long shutter, a moving camera and mute lights.


I was trying to make an X pattern with the mute lights on that one.

To be honest I don't remember what I was going for on that one.

I went crazy for this one. It only has a few lights on and the camera moved really fast. I love the effect.

I really like this one. The yellow lights come off of the mute groups.

This one is alright. I just moved across the mute line. I held it over the first few for a bit so it would pick up the K and Snr and what not.


Just thought I would share those. They're from FOH and they're pictures so I guess they fit. I tried to do 6 pictures, but it seems Dave has limited us to 5 pictures per post. Anyway I would love to see if anyone else had tried to take long exposure audio gear pictures.


----------



## icebook1

Hey Dave - YOU'RE the one who installed the switch?! I kind of figured it was you... but why does the ceiling say "Clif Richey, Class of '03" on it right next to the PA?


----------



## MircleWorker

http://www.devosartsandworship.org/devosarts/venue.aspx?AID=765


----------



## audioslavematt

I hate to dig up an old thread, but I just now got to taking these. I only have my front of house position assembled a few times a year. Most of the shows are mixed from the control room (ya know, the shows where theres nothing to actually mix, just playback). This set up is for _Fiddler on the Roof_.


----------



## Eboy87

Looks like a nice cozy little set-up there Matt. What wireless are you using in the second rack? They look like SLX's.


----------



## audioslavematt

SLX they are. Brand new as of about 3 weeks ago. I'm actually borrowing them from the local junior community theatre group. The six I have in the install aren't enough.


----------



## avkid

I love Shure, we're currently using 12 ULXS4 systems.


----------



## mackem_techie

ive already posted these elsewhere on the forums but this is the most appropriate topic (i missed it cos im a lights guy and dont come in here often ). anyways, theres a lot of big pics so they may take a while to load up:

This is the link to the HTML page.


----------



## BNBSound

Console:
Soundcraft Series Two 40 Channel
Racks:
Furman PL+
Digitech Studio Quad
8 Channels Alessis Comp/Gate/Limiter
Behringer DCX2496
Behringer Multicom MDX4600 Quad Comp/Gate/Limiter (Monitors)
4 Channels DBX 231 Graphs (Monitors)
Clear Com MS222 2 Channel Main Station
Alessis HD-24
iPod Mini
Dual cupholders for Mountain Dew


----------



## Too_Tall

that is a pretty sweet foh position


----------



## blademaster

Main Board
Equipment
Amps and Processors


----------



## Hughesie

mackem_techie said:


> ive already posted these elsewhere on the forums but this is the most appropriate topic (i missed it cos im a lights guy and dont come in here often ). anyways, theres a lot of big pics so they may take a while to load up:
> 
> This is the link to the HTML page.


 
very nice setup there
question in your playback rack why do you have two soundweb dsp's?


----------



## avkid

Two more are linked at the bottom.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v489/avkid/100_1646.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v489/avkid/100_1674.jpg


----------



## CURLS

Well this post is about submitting photos of FOH pics, so I thought I'd share an old school foh pic of myself in a bar scene haha!



I thot I'd also share a pic of me on a D5 in monitor world since most the time I'm a monitor engineer, sorry I've run from the theatre 

Both these were taken without me knowing any better maybe soon I will unknowingly have one taken of me on a 5D or a Venue, who knows.


----------



## audioslavematt

I'll play again. 
One of our typical FOH set-ups:


My gig last weekend:


----------



## Hughesie

CURLS said:


> Well this post is about submitting photos of FOH pics, so I thought I'd share an old school foh pic of myself in a bar scene haha!
> 
> 
> 
> I thot I'd also share a pic of me on a D5 in monitor world since most the time I'm a monitor engineer, sorry I've run from the theatre
> 
> Both these were taken without me knowing any better maybe soon I will unknowingly have one taken of me on a 5D or a Venue, who knows.


we can all dream


----------



## audioslavematt

Hughesie89 said:


> we can all dream



Hardly any dreaming needed. The consoles are there to work on, just need somebody to take the picture.


----------



## CURLS

haha ohh soo true theyre just waiting for young awesome enthusiatic people who know there gig to come up and start using them all over the world.

hey that sienna looks really familiar? is there a number 209 on the side? if it is i've used that console more in the last year than anyone.


----------



## audioslavematt

CURLS said:


> haha ohh soo true theyre just waiting for young awesome enthusiatic people who know there gig to come up and start using them all over the world.
> hey that sienna looks really familiar? is there a number 209 on the side? if it is i've used that console more in the last year than anyone.



MON 209 it is. Those VERTEC boxes rocked pretty hard too.


----------



## jkowtko

Here's what we've managed to do in our tight spot ...


----------



## Hughesie

nice job, dunno about the desk setup though

i prefer a desk that has the connectors on the back, it just looks cleaner but im just nit picking

and the view from the desk is pretty good so you should feel happy....better than being stuck backstage which is our normal setup


----------



## jkowtko

Hughesie89 said:


> nice job, dunno about the desk setup though
> i prefer a desk that has the connectors on the back, it just looks cleaner but im just nit picking



The back row of seats is butted up against the back panel of the booth! So we have no way of getting back there should we need to patch the board. Also, the desk right now is 16" deep, just enough to hold the Mackie CFX boards. So right now the jacks on top are fairly convenient. I would like to move to a bigger board someday, but that will require at least 2 feet of depth, and probably more. What I was thinking of doing was adding a slideout tabletop with bottom sliders -- kind of like the keyboard tray on a computer desk, but on top of this desk so you can put the board on the tray. that would at least give me access to the rear of the board when needed.


Hughesie89 said:


> and the view from the desk is pretty good so you should feel happy....better than being stuck backstage which is our normal setup



Yes, the nice thing about FOH sound is you generally get "the best seat in the house". Unfortunately in our quarter-round flex theater, we're way on house left, so we don't get a good sense of how balanced the sound in the room is. One of these days we'll swap places with the main (lighting) booth and be in the center.


----------



## stagetechie

OK i don't have any pictures yet of the setup at the highschool i go to but basically back of the house are two tables. The higher up table has a kinda big monitor and a 48/96 express lighting board then the table next to it on a piece of plywood making the table even there is a Yamaha MG32/14FX. The rest of the things in our auditorium is all old school and have no idea what it is. I'll get pictures next week.


----------



## stagetechie

OK I now have some pixs of our setup at my highschool.


----------



## avkid

Nice desk lamp.
See that XLR jack in the top right corner, that's for a mixer light.
For about $35 you can carry one in your briefcase.


----------



## stagetechie

We have another XLR light but its for our other lightboard in our Little Theatre at the highschool. Also on the table theres going to be a 3 disk cd changer, Wireless mic recievers, and the sound effects thingy that i have no idea what it its. *thats a technical word* The desklight is just perfect to see all the things on the table.


----------



## avkid

Put all those things in a rack with a power conditioner(40ish).


----------



## Hughesie

jkowtko said:


> . What I was thinking of doing was adding a slideout tabletop with bottom sliders -- kind of like the keyboard tray on a computer desk, but on top of this desk so you can put the board on the tray. that would at least give me access to the rear of the board when needed.
> 
> or you could just invest in a patchbay so all the cables never have to change in the back of the desk and you can just leave it the same and use the patchbay. but that idea depends on how much you want to spend and how much you change cables and mics
> 
> here is an example (sorry about image size)


----------



## avkid

A full 32 channel combination patchbay would run somewhere around $500 US.
However, a patchbay for your stereo channels is highly recommended.
A 1/4' patchbay can be had for like $40.


----------



## Hughesie

once again it's just a suggestion and you can do what my school did we we bought our desk, ask for a good deal and tell them if they can't do a good deal can you discount or throw in the patch bay  

companies pretty good with that

btw we bought a mackie 1604vlz for just over $1500aud and they gave us a patchbay similar to the one in my previous post


----------



## avkid

Hughesie89 said:


> we bought a mackie 1604vlz for just over $1500aud and they gave us a patchbay similar to the one in my previous post


That's retail price over here.


----------



## Hughesie

that's the point, it was a good deal


----------



## avkid

Hughesie89 said:


> that's the point, it was a good deal


We get Mackie at dealer cost.


----------



## avkid

My Bamboozle FOH.

(Yes, I am aware I bumped a 3 year old thread)


----------



## bishopthomas

How was Bamboozle this year? What stage is that? I ran the acoustic tent last year, the previous year I was BE for a band that played it. I wasn't involved this year, can't say I missed it, but I do enjoy festivals. Thankfully I was mixing that same band at a different festival that weekend. Any bands worth mentioning come through your stage?


----------



## Eboy87

FOH at Manifest



Avolites Peral and Heritage 3k


----------



## avkid

bishopthomas said:


> How was Bamboozle this year? What stage is that? I ran the acoustic tent last year, the previous year I was BE for a band that played it. I wasn't involved this year, can't say I missed it, but I do enjoy festivals. Thankfully I was mixing that same band at a different festival that weekend. Any bands worth mentioning come through your stage?



That is the comedy tent, we had the Break Contest winner on Friday night, Saturday and Sunday were mostly comedians and magicians.
We also had the Linc Star B Boy stage and Sony acoustic tent.

I'll refrain from saying what I think about the festival politics in public.
It is definitely an experience.....


----------



## bishopthomas

Smells like Eona! What's hanging across the SL100? It looks like ColorBlasts. If so, did that stage go until dark, and how did those few LED's work out?


----------



## avkid

bishopthomas said:


> Smells like Eona!


 Absolutely.
(6) per side L103
(4) U103 front fills
(4) M1225 monitors on the deck
(2) M1225 monitors for drum fill
(2) ATA 118 subwoofers for drum fill
(4) ATA 618 subwoofers under the deck


> What's hanging across the SL100? It looks like ColorBlasts.


They are indeed Colorblasts of some sort, and there are 6 more on the deck.
They appear to have been modified by BML to be a bit more road worthy.



> did that stage go until dark, and how did those few LED's work out?


Yes, it went past dark.
They worked very well, and the crew from BML did a great job as usual.
(It's always nice to work with people that know what they're doing and are easy to get along with)


----------



## Hoffer

avkid said:


> My Bamboozle FOH.
> 
> (Yes, I am aware I bumped a 3 year old thread)


 
Really glad you did. I appreciated seeing all of the pictures. Didn't know about them before.


----------



## gcpsoundlight

Will post some pics on Friday, no show until thur. We are doing Anything Goes. Yamaha M7CL (48 ch). 12 radios, 15 Piece band. Sound designer: Harry Williamson.


----------



## bishopthomas

avkid said:


> Yes, it went past dark.
> They worked very well, and the crew from BML did a great job as usual.
> (It's always nice to work with people that know what they're doing and are easy to get along with)



Yeah, it looks like they're doing the job. I typically enjoy working with BML. I haven't had much experience with their lighting crew but I've worked for them doing audio jobs before. They don't have the strongest audio department (they're a lighting company) but the guys I have worked with have been easy to get along with and certainly know what they're doing. They don't pay quite as quickly as I'd like, but who does anymore...


----------



## bishopthomas

Here's my "FOH" position right now. I'm doing 4 college graduations in 3 days. I guess that's what I get for missing my sister's graduation a few days ago. So many names to read...

By the way, is there a thread for discussions on uploading? I'm approaching my upload limit. I want them to be on the CB server so that I don't have to worry about hosting. If I delete them from my server then it will leave broken links all over the place. What's the best way to handle this?


----------



## bishopthomas

Tablet PC for wireless audio. Still working on wireless DMX.

www.nomadicpro.net/photos/bobbyvfoh.jpg


----------



## bishopthomas

Me from a little over a year ago at a 36 hour dance marathon fund raiser. I was almost out of my cast (four months later) from a broken leg. Carrying truss while on crutches is tricky...

www.nomadicpro.net/photos/thomasdancemarathon.jpg


----------



## bishopthomas

From a Regatta almost exactly a year ago. AND THE ROWERS KEEP ON ROWING!!

www.nomadicpro.net/photos/regattafoh.jpg
www.nomadicpro.net/photos/regattarowers.jpghttp://www.nomadicpro.net/photos/regattafoh.jpg


----------



## bishopthomas

This was a reggae show in Philadelphia last June. FOH console is a Mackie SR32. We were having some issues with it (go figure, probably a ribbon cable) so we set up the MixWiz monitor console for monitor duties and for a backup console (thankfully we didn't have to switch over).


----------



## bishopthomas

And finally, not exactly FOH live SR, but a a 24 track live recording of Paul Van Dyk in Central Park. Later that night it rained a bit...

Sorry, didn't mean to take over the thread. I take a lot of pictures at most gigs I do and since Phil dug this thread up I figured I'd contribute "some."


----------



## zuixro

Is that crane just there for the mirror ball?


----------



## bishopthomas

Yep, that was its sole purpose. They kept it down and covered all day, then raised it a couple of hours before the show. Amazing laser show. I enjoyed it thoroughly, even with soaked shoes.


----------



## soundlight

Here's my FOH position for our recent production of Curtains. LS9-32 handled the 24 channels of wireless, boundary mics, hanging mics, prop mic, backstage mic, sound effects, and bus linking from the LS9-16. LS9-16 was just for the pit band, and was brought over from the studio theatre for this production - we usually only have the 32 in the space. Also, the mix position is where a bunch of seats usually are - we have to take them out and set up the mix table whenever there's a musical (every few years, supposedly they'll be doing one every other year now).


----------



## avkid

Do I spy a Minirator?


----------



## soundlight

avkid said:


> Do I spy a Minirator?



That you do - connected to the Audix TR-40 sitting on top of the shelf above the board.

EDIT: You said minirator. The minilyzer is the one visible - but I did have a minirator as well. The minilyzer was connected to the TR-40.


----------

